# FPS "measuring" software



## Izliecies (Aug 29, 2009)

My english isn't too good so I can't even describe what I need in short.
In long - I need some software so I can measure FPS in games. Software should also be capable of showing the min and max FPS afterwards the measure. I know Fraps, but can it do what I need to?
Also I tried to search this forum, but didn't succeed.


----------



## codyjansen (Aug 29, 2009)

fraps could work. all i use fraps for is recording so i only get real time fps not a min and a max


----------



## Izliecies (Aug 29, 2009)

I just want to know the min/max and average FPS. Like they do in video card benchmarks.

Ok, I'm downloading Fraps right now.


----------



## JATownes (Aug 29, 2009)

FRAPS is the only one that I use, but I don't think it will keep the min/max readings...

Off-Topic...You English sounds good to me


----------



## codyjansen (Aug 29, 2009)

i have the full version of fraps. i got it free.. haha


----------



## Izliecies (Aug 29, 2009)

JATownes said:


> Off-Topic...You English sounds good to me



Yet I can't express myself like I'd like to


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Aug 29, 2009)

Xfire does this, as well as a lot of other cool stuff. Broadcast video/Record video and upload with a couple clicks. Take/Upload screenshots, start a voice server, surf the web in a game, join teamspeak/vent/game server of a friend with a click, add an AIM/Windows Live Messenger account, and a ton more that I can't remember atm.

Pretty much its an invaluable tool if you play games.  /end sales pitch

P.S. I like the screenshot feature:
http://www.xfire.com/screenshots/armoredcavalry/


----------



## angelkiller (Aug 29, 2009)

I would PM W1zzard and ask the same question. He does the GPU reviews here at TPU and he may know of something better.


----------



## DRDNA (Aug 29, 2009)

Fraps will record min average and max FPS into an excel file.....


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 29, 2009)

I was just going to post that DNA.  I always setup Excel to show bar charts.


----------



## DRDNA (Aug 29, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> I was just going to post that DNA.  I always setup Excel to show bar charts.



Me too....Its a wonderful option!


----------



## Izliecies (Aug 29, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> Fraps will record min average and max FPS into an excel file.....



Yep, I just tried it out. Cool, now I know that with my system in Team Fortress 2 with highest settings @ 1280x1024 (with 8x AA 16x AF) I can get:
MIN 40 FPS
MAX 143 FPS
AVG 72 FPS ^_^

Cool stuff.

edit: Interesting is the fact that I get only +1 AVG FPS when setting on much lower options (no AA no AF etc).

Ok, you can lock the thread if you want, the right answer was *Fraps*.


----------



## DRDNA (Aug 29, 2009)

Kewl ...I am hoping that TPU capture will one day have these options.


----------



## Wartz (Aug 29, 2009)

Izliecies said:


> Yep, I just tried it out. Cool, now I know that with my system in Team Fortress 2 with highest settings @ 1280x1024 (with 8x AA 16x AF) I can get:
> MIN 40 FPS
> MAX 143 FPS
> AVG 72 FPS ^_^
> ...



TF2 is very CPU limited. I saw a massive increase in performance going from 2.3ghz to 2.9ghz on my old athlon x2 machine but little improvement going from a 7800gt to an HD 4670..

Anyhow, fraps is indeed the answer.


----------



## JATownes (Aug 29, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> Fraps will record min average and max FPS into an excel file.....



Damn...just goes to show...learn somthing new everyday...Thanks DNA


----------

